# Allzuviel ist ungesund.



## Thomas1

Hallo, 

Ich suche nach dieser Ausdruck auf Spanish. I habe "rogar a Dios por santos mas no por tantos" gefunden, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man sie auf Spanish benutzt, weil Google nicht viele Resultate gibt. Also, bentuzt man "rogar a Dios por santos mas no por tanos"? Wenn nicht, was schlüget ihr vor?

Danke im voraus,
T.


----------



## Alemanita

Lo que siempre decía mi abuelo: De lo bueno, poco. (Vom Guten soll man nur wenig genießen.)

En mi diccionario encontré: 
Quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta. (Wer viel in die Arme nimmt, kann wenig halten)
Cuando es demasiada la cera, quema la iglesia. (Wenn zu viele Kerzen angezündet werden, brennt die Kirche ab.)


----------



## Liana

Was ich noch in Google gefunden habe:

Los excesos se pagan.
La abundancia trae fastidio.
Todos los excesos son lamos.
A más prisa, más vagar	
La avaricia rompe el saco	
El mucho dulce empalaga	
El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta	
El que mucho quiere, poco abarca


----------



## ErOtto

Todo exceso es malo... probablemente la más literal.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Thomas1

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

Y ¿la traducción que había encontrado es corriente?  ¿Cuál se usaría normalmente por los hispanohablantes? a menos que todos puedan utilizarse. (Aprendo español peninsular, pero otras variaciones son también bienvenidas.)


----------



## Alemanita

No sé si será corriente, porque yo aprendí el castellano de Argentina. De todas maneras es un dicho muy divertido y plástico. Ich bat Gott um ein paar Heilige, aber nicht um so viele. Hier fehlt das "ungesunde"; zu viele Heilige können ja nicht ungesund sein. Am nächsten kommt dem Deutschen ja: *El mucho dulce empalaga* von Liana. A propos: Todos los excesos son lamos = das Wort lamos steht in keinem Wörterbuch!


----------

